# Vick's new dog is a Mal???



## Angela Renee

So I know the articles about him getting a nee dog circulated through here but has anyone seen this?

http://www.ohmidog.com/2013/03/06/whats-michael-vick-doing-at-petsmart/

Apparently it is a Belgian Malinois. *facepalm*


----------



## Christopher Smith

So what?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Simple

People convicted of abusing dogs, shouldn't be allowed to own one.
People convicted of abusing children shouldn't be placed in a position of authority with children.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Thomas Barriano said:


> *Simple*
> 
> People convicted of abusing dogs, shouldn't be allowed to own one.
> People convicted of abusing children shouldn't be placed in a position of authority with children.


Simple minded.


----------



## Jim Leon

Mr. Barriano, you are a most harsh judge. Good thing you're not one in real life. 
He's at a Pet Smart, with a pup. He wants his children to respect aninmals. 
Won't you grant him that?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

NO

This is the second dog he's obtained. The first was supposedly for his kids. This is his dog, he's the one at PetSmart not his kids.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Christopher Smith said:


> Simple minded.


Maybe, but people that make excuses for dog abusers are little better then the abusers themselves.....ie SCUM


----------



## Brian McQuain

He's sick in the head. I wouldn't trust him with a leash , let alone with a dog at the end of it.


----------



## Ted Summers

Fail..... that's like letting Casey Anthony adopt another kid.


----------



## Bob Scott

I agree about this being his second dog. I'd be curious as to where the first one is.


----------



## kerry engels

Ted Summers said:


> Fail..... that's like letting Casey Anthony adopt another kid.


 
I gotta go with this.


----------



## Angela Renee

Christopher Smith said:


> So what?


My concern isn't so much that Vick has another dog as it is the fact that it is a Malinois. The breed has been getting a lot of public attention lately and I don't want to see the average Joe scrambling for the next big craze. It would be disastrous for this breed to be in pet homes all over America with no job to do. Most people are not responsible enough to handle that much dog. Shoot, most people can't handle a little chihuahua.


----------



## dewon fields

I think its beautiful. Perfect dog for Vic. Hopefully he will get into PSA or Ring. I'm glad he didn't get a Doberman or Rottweiler, then all hell would break loose.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Angela Renee said:


> My concern isn't so much that Vick has another dog as it is the fact that it is a Malinois. The breed has been getting a lot of public attention lately and I don't want to see the average Joe scrambling for the next big craze. It would be disastrous for this breed to be in pet homes all over America with no job to do. Most people are not responsible enough to handle that much dog. Shoot, most people can't handle a little chihuahua.


But there is nothing you can do about it. He has a Malinois. If we go into hysteria about it, it only makes things worst.

http://www.tmz.com/2013/03/06/michael-vick-belgian-malinois-breed-dog-killer/

Now if the ABMC had simply said that some Malinois make good pets and they wish Vick the best of luck there would not have been the conflict and negativity that the press feeds on and the story would go away. But now the story lingers longer and the ABMC has their logo plastered right next to Vick.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Christopher Smith said:


> Now if the ABMC had simply said that some Malinois make good pets and they wish Vick the best of luck there would not have been the conflict and negativity that the press feeds on and the story would go away. But now the story lingers longer and the ABMC has their logo plastered right next to Vick.


ABMC didn't say what was "quoted" in that article. They really had no input to the article. They have also sent TMZ a letter from a lawyer demanding the logo be taken down among other things. 

TMZ contacted ABMC to get their input. The article was already written, the person contacted asked to actually see a copy of the article because what they were hearing over the phone was not OK, they were told the article would be sent to them and they would have 15 minutes to look it over and give input then it was heading to print. They made emergency phone calls to the rest of the AMBC board, TMZ never sent the article, they tried to do a quick and dirty phone interview, then just twisted everything that was said and went to print with the article.

Kind of typical media behavior.

I'm with those that think Vick has no business having another dog, and I can't think him having a Malinois will do the breed a lick of good. I think it's interesting that nobody seems to know who the breeder is that sold him the dog either, generally breeders are quick to the web to brag when they sell to someone famous, the silence says a lot.


----------



## christina chapman

High profile person with his criminal record & his salary taking classes at a Petsmart?!? And malis have a certain reputation in the media these days.

Sounds like publicity/attention seeking to me, more than a guy just wanting a dog. *shrug


----------



## Katie Finlay

I think of it this way: no one I know outside of dogsport anywhere in the world has mentioned Michael Vick. They never mentioned him while he was convicted, and they certainly haven't mention him getting a dog - nor what kind of dog it is (half of these people have still never heard of a Malinois).

They only people I see making a fuss are dog people who know what Malinois are and are worried about the breed.

My personal experience tells me that some football player getting a dog is not on anyone's mind, despite the media throwing it out there. 

In other words, no one cares. Even my best friends outside dogsport don't even know how to say Schutzhund. 

I live in areas where people want super badass dogs, and none if them know what Malinois are. I have a hard time believing Michael Vick is going to change that,


----------



## jim stevens

I will go along with some of the others, and I may be a hard ass, but he has no business ever owning a dog.....any breed.


----------



## Eric Ogletree

Can anyone forgive here. He messed up the end. I'm sure we all have made mistakes that we wish we could take back. I love dogs as much as anyone (thats why I spend my time here). But reality check its a dog not a person child or whatever else you're comparing the D.O.G to. Am I a fan of fighting dogs? Hell no but let it die there. Maybe he has learned as lesson. Second chances are rare but lets give him one. He's in the spotlight now I hope he's not dumb enough to make the mistake again. :wink:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Eric,

Vicks second chance was being allowed back into the NFL and a chance to make millions of dollars again. I think he should have been banned for life. To me dogs are companions and protectors not just another animal. I don't think making a couple of PSA's makes up for killing one dog much less all the the dogs that he was responsible for killing. Don't give me the BS about it being a cultural thing and he didn't know it was wrong. Vick gave up his "right" to own a dog when he started fighting and killing them.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Hi, Eric, and welcome .... please don't forget the required-to-post bio/intro. 

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/


Looks like we missed mentioning it when you first posted. Sorry. 

Thanks!


----------



## Christopher Smith

Thomas Barriano said:


> Eric,
> 
> Vicks second chance was being allowed back into the NFL and a chance to make millions of dollars again. I think he should have been banned for life. To me dogs are companions and protectors not just another animal. I don't think making a couple of PSA's makes up for killing one dog much less all the the dogs that he was responsible for killing. Don't give me the BS about it being a cultural thing and he didn't know it was wrong. Vick gave up his "right" to own a dog when he started fighting and killing them.


If he was a parking lot attendant should he loose his job too? Envy is so ugly.

Why don't you protest all the guys in the NFL that beat the shit out of their wifes? They do that and never miss a game.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Christopher Smith said:


> If he was a parking lot attendant should he loose his job too? Envy is so ugly.
> 
> *If parking lot attendants made the kind of money that athletes do, then YES
> *I'm hardly envious of a POS dog killer
> 
> Why don't you protest all the guys in the NFL that beat the shit out of their wifes? They do that and never miss a game.
> 
> *I'm not "protesting" Vick either. I'm stating my opinion.
> *There are too many celebrities (athletes, politicians, movie
> *stars, Musicians etc.) who get away with too much and are
> *not held accountable.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Two years in prison is "getting away with it"? The average person convicted of animal abuse never does a day in prison. But you want Vick to be held to a different standard because he makes more money than you. Envy is so ugly.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

You can keep making excuses for him and keep thinking I'm envious of his money. That doesn't make it true.
Dog abuse is one thing. Killing a dog because he lost a fight is a whole different thing. People like you will never understand that :-(


----------



## Katie Finlay

On one hand, that dog probably is a lot happier dead than continuing to suffer abuse. Killing a dog is killing a dog, abuse is abuse. 

I just choose to not worry about things beyond my control. Lately this board has been like looking at the National Enquirer.


----------



## dewon fields

Thomas Barriano said:


> Eric,
> 
> Vicks second chance was being allowed back into the NFL and a chance to make millions of dollars again. I think he should have been banned for life. To me dogs are companions and protectors not just another animal. I don't think making a couple of PSA's makes up for killing one dog much less all the the dogs that he was responsible for killing. Don't give me the BS about it being a cultural thing and he didn't know it was wrong. Vick gave up his "right" to own a dog when he started fighting and killing them.


So thomas, what about a beagle hunter who culls this own dog for not searching for rabbits. Or greyhound breeders who euthanize slow dogs? thats what Vic did, cull his stock. U dont have to like Vic, thats is your decision. _I think he should have been banned for life ? _Stupid!! Last I checked Humans and dogs are not equal.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

I don't believe in culling in any venue. Not for hunting and certainly not for not fighting. Even if I did believe in culling it should be done humanely and not by hanging. Dogs may not be human but cruelty is cruelty and lots of studies show a correlation between kids that mistreat animals growing up to be sociopaths.
I don't buy that Vick has learned any lessons or regrets what he did. He is and was self centered and has no respect for life.
If anyone was wondering who would sell Michael Vick a Malinois?
This is what I found on FB

"ELLENWOOD, Ga. - Henry County animal control officers formally cited the owner of a dog obedience school and breeders kennel that caters to the rich and famous. Art Washington received 16 tickets for inhumane treatment of animals, plus another for being a public nuisance.

This comes days after inspectors and the I-Team discovered dogs left without food and water at Premier K9 in Ellenwood. Washington was out of the country at the time.

State agriculture inspectors have already ordered the facility temporarily closed after finding major violations.

Premier K-9 tried unsuccessfully last year to file for bankruptcy protection. It also has no business license."


----------



## Christopher Smith

Thomas Barriano said:


> I don't believe in culling in any venue. Not for hunting and certainly not for not fighting. Even if I did believe in culling it should be done humanely and not by hanging. Dogs may not be human but cruelty is cruelty and lots of studies show a correlation between kids that mistreat animals growing up to be sociopaths.


 
So why would you want to take away the mans job instead of requiring that he recieve ongoing metal treatment or supervision? Do you have some sort of research that shows a correlation between income and sociopathic behavior? Of course not! Because this is all based on *envy*!!! Envy is so ugly.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Learn a new song Christopher. The envy lyric is getting old.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Jealousy is both reasonable and belongs to reasonable men, while envy is base and belongs to the base, for the one makes himself get good things by jealousy, while the other does not allow his neighbour to have them through envy. ~Aristotle

Envy is so ugly.


----------



## lannie dulin

I think the people on here posting that they don't have an issue with him owning a dog don't appreciate what he did to those dogs that lost fights. He tortured them in truly disturbed ways. How can a man that slammed dogs on the ground, shocked them to death, and hung others to death ever really appreciate those animals? 
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o> 
He is not simply some guy that lost his temper with some dogs and kicked or punched them. He tourtured them.<o></o>


----------



## Katie Finlay

I guess I just still like to believe people can change.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Katie Finlay said:


> I guess I just still like to believe people can change.


You see Katie, that's what's wrong with you. Don't come in here with all of your complexity and nuance. This is the WDF, where the first thought or feeling you have is the only valid option and must be stuck to no matter what. This is a place where what you feel trumps all laws or logic. So get out of here with all your fancy book learn'n! Damn communist. I wonder what Hitler would say about you?:-k


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Katie Finlay said:


> I guess I just still like to believe people can change.


What has he done to indicate any change? Has he donated time or money to any Animal rescue (that wasn't court ordered)? Did he contribute any $$$ for the care or rehabilitation of any of the dogs confiscated by the authorities when they busted up his dog fighting ring?

Did he get a dog from the pound or a legitimate rescue?
NO He obtained his Malinois from another dog abuser

http://m.wsbtv.com/news/news/dog-breeder-banned-owning-kennel-after-animal-cont/nFWdx/

Actions speak louder then words


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Re: Birds of a Feather?*

More info on the guy that sold Vick his Malinois
A former business partner of Michael Vick
You still think he's changed Katie?


http://www.ajc.com/news/news/local/animal-control-suspicious-of-purebred-kennels-stra/nQLNm/

http://www.realpages.com/sites/premiercanine/html/obedience___family_protection.html

http://www.ohmidog.com/2011/09/02/former-vick-partner-cited-for-kennels-state/

http://celiasue.com/tag/art-washington/


----------



## julie allen

Vick is a piece of shit. He didn't simply make a mistake, he tortured dogs. Huge difference in an accident and a plan. He should never be around dogs.


----------



## Katie Finlay

I thought he did donate. He at least donated time doing advertisements. 

I'm not saying he's a good guy. But perhaps he's trying to get into a dog sport that's more humane, or at least more socially acceptable. Or he's trying to have his own active companion. I don't know. I don't know him. I also don't really care and I definitely do not think it's going to make Malinois more popular.


----------



## lannie dulin

Katie Finlay said:


> I thought he did donate. He at least donated time doing advertisements.
> 
> I'm not saying he's a good guy. But perhaps he's trying to get into a dog sport that's more humane, or at least more socially acceptable. Or he's trying to have his own active companion. I don't know. I don't know him. I also don't really care and I definitely do not think it's going to make Malinois more popular.


I have some magic beans I'd like to sell you at a great discount.:mrgreen:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Katie Finlay said:


> I thought he did donate. He at least donated time doing advertisements.
> 
> I'm not saying he's a good guy. But perhaps he's trying to get into a dog sport that's more humane, or at least more socially acceptable. Or he's trying to have his own active companion. I don't know. I don't know him. I also don't really care and I definitely do not think it's going to make Malinois more popular.


I bet UScA, DVG, NARA, USMRA and PSA are going to start a bidding war to see who gets Michael Vick as the new face for their sport? ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Katie Finlay

lannie dulin said:


> I have some magic beans I'd like to sell you at a great discount.:mrgreen:


If they'll stop the abuse of animals I already see happening in the other dog sports then I'll take them.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Really Katie? You're making excuses for a convicted Dog Killer and now you're throwing out vague, unsubstantiated accusations about abuse in legitimate dog sports? Me thinks there's a little brain washing going on :-(


----------



## James Downey

Eric Ogletree said:


> Can anyone forgive here. He messed up the end. I'm sure we all have made mistakes that we wish we could take back. I love dogs as much as anyone (thats why I spend my time here). But reality check its a dog not a person child or whatever else you're comparing the D.O.G to. Am I a fan of fighting dogs? Hell no but let it die there. Maybe he has learned as lesson. Second chances are rare but lets give him one. He's in the spotlight now I hope he's not dumb enough to make the mistake again. :wink:


You give a guy a second chance who comes to work hung over. Maybe a husband who strays out of marriage. You also give them forgiveness.

And I can forgive Michael Vick. but I don't think in good faith you can give him them custody of another animal. There is a difference, the examples above are lapses in judgement. Mistakes. Michael Vick has something different. His behavior for one was chronic, and it was not a mere lapse in judgement. It was a complete lack of compassion for a living breathing animal. He lied in court about it. The judge even commented on his lack of shame for his behavior. He did not make a bad choice he was able to set up and run a complex dog fighting ring, that consumed a massive portion of his life. He entertained himself with dog fighting. Not only that he electracuted animals, hung them, beat them....after they failed to show in the fight ring. That's more than bad judgement.... That's the complete inability to feel what some other living thing can feel. And serving Jail time does not make the score card even. It does not even come close. Lets not forget dogs, who did nothing wrong....nothing, except be under Vicks care died miserable deaths after living miserable lives. And he did not give 2 shits that they did. 

A normal person is sickened by even the idea of the behavior that not only Mike Vick engaged in, but enjoyed....he enjoyed it. It was rewarding to him. Kind of different than just a momentary lapse of reason. A lack of compassion on a level this large is exactly what gives rapists and child molestors the ability to preform the horrific acts they engage in. Same broken part of the brain.

To me using the words "second chance" does not even come into my mind about what he should be allowed to do....the key word being chance. You don't take a chance when something else could one day be again be at his mercy....which all he has shown-he affords none. You don't "hope" he will not do it again. You never, ever give him the chance. I am not sure how anyone could see that he should ever be allowed to have dog again. And his kids? Let him explain to his kids why daddy can't have a dog. They're his shitty kids. Lots of kids grow up to be wonderful people without ever having a pet. A dog is a requirement to be a well adjusted human being. And the conversation might teach them more than owning a dog will ever do. 

I was saddened to see he got a Malinois, because they are the dog I love so much. But that's personal. 

As for his job, poor buisness choice by the team who picked him up...nothing more than that for me. 

For me none of this is about punishing Vick anymore. Like I said, I forgive him. My view is completely about not knowingly putting dogs in a possibly deadly, violent situation. 

Here's one time I think PETA could put their passion to good use.


----------



## Katie Finlay

Thomas Barriano said:


> Really Katie? You're making excuses for a convicted Dog Killer and now you're throwing out vague, unsubstantiated accusations about abuse in legitimate dog sports? Me thinks there's a little brain washing going on :-(


I've seen a dog fear biting the handler while being taught an exercise through compulsion. Laying on the floor screaming. Just biting at everything. It looked a lot to me like it was scared for its life and in pain. So yes, I will compare that to all other dogs that are abused, even if they come from a fighting yard. Abuse is abuse, IMO. 

I am not at all trying to make excuses for Michael Vick, nor do I want him to have a dog. But I don't think he's fighting it, I don't think he's abusing it, and I think he might be trying to change or trying to learn something. He did jail time. It's not like walked away acquitted and a free man like so many other people do. I feel like that's the big picture no one is seeing.


----------



## James Downey

And as for him Changing.... Maybe he has, maybe can....I don't know. If he has. Bravo. But people most often continue on the behaviors they have previously employed. 

Alkies swear it off forever. only to see them drunk again.

ex-cons end up in prison again more often than not.

Men who are unfaithful say never again, only to be caught with the neighbor lady.

I think more often than not rehabilitation is more a miracle than anything. Most people just do the same thing, over and over again. 

But hey, let's hope. Because he's got rights. Wish people would afford the possible victims the mercy as they show him. I mean look at the potential vs the potential gain. Gain: Mike Vick and family gets to enjoy a dog. Risk: Michael Vick hangs it in the garage and use it as a punching bag. Sounds legit.


----------



## Katie Finlay

My main disagreement was with that fact that everyone is going to get a Malinois now because Michael Vick has one.


----------



## Katie Finlay

James Downey said:


> And as for him Changing.... Maybe he has, maybe can....I don't know. If he has. Bravo. But people most often continue on the behaviors they have previously employed.
> 
> Alkies swear it off forever. only to see them drunk again.
> 
> ex-cons end up in prison again more often than not.
> 
> Men who are unfaithful say never again, only to be caught with the neighbor lady.
> 
> I think more often than not rehabilitation is more a miracle than anything. Most people just do the same thing, over and over again.
> 
> But hey, let's hope. Because he's got rights. Wish people would afford the possible victims the mercy as they show him. I mean look at the potential vs the potential gain. Gain: Mike Vick and family gets to enjoy a dog. Risk: Michael Vick hangs it in the garage and use it as a punching bag. Sounds legit.


I believe people can change because I've seen it happen. I've seen drug addicts change forever, domestic abusers AND alcoholics. If I hadn't, I wouldn't believe in it.


----------



## James Downey

Katie Finlay said:


> I've seen a dog fear biting the handler while being taught an exercise through compulsion. Laying on the floor screaming. Just biting at everything. It looked a lot to me like it was scared for its life and in pain. So yes, I will compare that to all other dogs that are abused, even if they come from a fighting yard. Abuse is abuse, IMO.
> 
> I am not at all trying to make excuses for Michael Vick, nor do I want him to have a dog. But I don't think he's fighting it, I don't think he's abusing it, and I think he might be trying to change or trying to learn something. He did jail time. It's not like walked away acquitted and a free man like so many other people do. I feel like that's the big picture no one is seeing.



That's not entirely true. He never was convicted. He plea dealed out of a conviction. Pre-emptively served jail time to work around his NFL schedule. and his state charges were thrown out due to the federal plea deal.

He got a huge break and a lot of grace. He did not get away with it. He worked out so he did he get an ass kicking. He worked his damnedest to get the lighest punishment possible. 

To me a person who takes responsability. Does not try to save their own skin. They accept what's coming to them. 

I am curious to what makes think you he has changed. A few mandatory community service hours....some he did not show up to? 

Or was it that he lied in court about his involvement.

Or that he managed to get the lightest punishement possible. 

Sounds like a man who knows a lot about taking responsbility and taking accountability.


----------



## James Downey

Katie Finlay said:


> I believe people can change because I've seen it happen. I've seen drug addicts change forever, domestic abusers AND alcoholics. If I hadn't, I wouldn't believe in it.



Again, Miracles. 

I have seen it to.

I have seen a lot more just keep on, keeping on.


----------



## Katie Finlay

Compared to the amount of time other celebrities do I'm pretty sure he paid his jail dues. But to each their own. Not worth discussing as much as I tried already haha


----------



## lannie dulin

Katie Finlay said:


> I believe people can change because I've seen it happen. I've seen drug addicts change forever, domestic abusers AND alcoholics. If I hadn't, I wouldn't believe in it.


Your so full of crap. You've never seen an alcoholic stop abusing alcohol and start drinking responsibly. You've only seen them stop drinking. Mike getting a dog is like that alcoholic saying he's learned to control himself and he's only going to have 1 drink socially, once in a while. 

Your digging your heals in harder than a 8 week pup on the leash for the first time.


----------



## Katie Finlay

lannie dulin said:


> Your so full of crap. You've never seen an alcoholic stop abusing alcohol and start drinking responsibly. You've only seen them stop drinking. Mike getting a dog is like that alcoholic saying he's learned to control himself and he's only going to have 1 drink socially, once in a while.
> 
> Your digging your heals in harder than a 8 week pup on the leash for the first time.


Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realize you knew everyone I know! Apparently you've forgotten about my FATHER, who HAS done so successfully. THANKS.


----------



## lannie dulin

Katie Finlay said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realize you knew everyone I know! Apparently you've forgotten about my FATHER, who HAS done so successfully. THANKS.


So your trying to sell me that your father is an alcoholic and now still drinks, but responsibly?


----------



## Katie Finlay

lannie dulin said:


> So your trying to sell me that your father is an alcoholic and now still drinks, but responsibly?


My father was an alcoholic, but he is now able to drink responsibly. I will not be further discussing my life with you, nor anyone else here, for that matter.


----------



## lannie dulin

Katie Finlay said:


> My father was an alcoholic, but he is now able to drink responsibly. I will not be further discussing my life with you, nor anyone else here, for that matter.


No that's enough. You've discredited yourself plenty.


----------



## Katie Finlay

lannie dulin said:


> No that's enough. You've discredited yourself plenty.


I highly doubt you had any respect for me to begin with.


----------



## leslie cassian

James Downey said:


> I mean look at the potential vs the potential gain. Gain: Mike Vick and family gets to enjoy a dog. Risk: Michael Vick hangs it in the garage and use it as a punching bag. Sounds legit.


I agree the risk is real, especially when his badass, killer Malinois (why else would someone get one) doesn't live up to the hype and turns out to be just another dog, just like the pitties that didn't fight the way he wanted them to. 

Really, training a Malinois at Petsmart? Seems to me this is just another calculated and attention-whoring attempt to repackage himself in the public's eyes, and make that nasty little oopsy with the whole dog fighting thing go away.


----------



## Josh von Weber

I realize this thread is a little dated, but I have a strong opinion on the matter that I wanted to share with the folks who have commented thus far.

I do not, and never will, believe that Michael Vick should be allowed to own another animal. The government will not allow people convicted of abuse to adopt children, and I don't think this should be any different.

On the one hand, it would be sad for his kids to not experience the joys of dog ownership, but he made the choice to do what he did. Our choices in life affect those around us and sometimes we just have to live with that reality.

Due to traumatic experiences, my mum has always been deathly afraid of dogs. The result was that I didn't grow up with one, despite my most sincere protestations. As an adult I have been able to completely rehabilitate her, but the point is that I still grew up with a great respect for dogs, and for animals in general. I don't think Vick wanting his kids to learn to respect animals is a valid excuse to own a dog, as ownership and respect are certainly not mutually exclusive.

A person doesn't just abuse animals then stop because they were officially told that doing that sort of thing is wrong. This is why people rarely discontinue their criminal actions unless they are caught and punished. Even then, while they might not go to the extreme again, I don't believe a person can learn to respect animals after previously thinking it's ok to abuse them.


----------

